# Tomahawk takedown longbow Vs Blackwidow takedown Longbow



## eralston (Nov 7, 2009)

I am looking to pickup a new take down longbow and I noticed there is almost no difference in price from the tomahawk and the Black widow. I was wondering if anyone out there has experience with both bows and could give me pros and cons to them? The fact that the Tomahawk allows you to pay over 90 days is nice, but I will not get it just for that if it is not as good. 

I need the take-down version as I own a small car and with Car seats in It is hard for me to have a full size bow in the car. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

widow would be my choice, but that's me.


----------



## eralston (Nov 7, 2009)

Have you had a chance to shoot both? 

-Eric


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Both are very nice, don't think you would be disappointed with either. It would come down to how it felt and shot, if I could not hold both prior to purchasing I would go for the one with a more 'recurve type' grip.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I know nothing about longbows but I believe BW has a "try it before you buy it" loaner program.


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I have owned both and would say you always want to shoot before you buy. The tomahawks are made by Great Plaines. The only thing I will tell you is the widows carry a better resale value if you deside to trade or sell it off. You might want to look for a used longbow before you buy new? Stickbow.com has a few widows right now and I think Tradgang.com may have a few as well, I know of one tomahawk for sale on Tradgang. Good Luck


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

With these picks, you can't go wrong. IMHO.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

The Tomahawks are nice...but so are the widows.. Hard choice you got there!:smile:


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup...I'm up with widow's try before you buy policy...and the strong showing of widow's resale market, compared to most any other brand. The choice would be a no-brainer for me. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Go with the Tomahawk, it's a great shooter. I have a Tomahawk Diamond Woodland Hunter, and if I could I would trade my other bows for more of them, well almost all, my Dale Dye is going to be buried with me, so if you all have a shovel, you might be able to dig up one fine bow. Getting back to the Tomahawk, personally the best longbow I have shot, very smooth draw and very well made. You won't be disappointed and if you are look me up I may trade you.


----------



## eralston (Nov 7, 2009)

I looked up the bows on Trad gang and stick bow and both seem to keep there Re-sale value really well. So much so that I do not see any reason to buy used to save 150$ of the price I will just get a new one. That is a good sign though that both bows are good. It may come down to the wait time I will have to call both and see how long to make them. When i ordered my Black widow re-curve i had to wait a year.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wait time for a Tomahawk will probably be as fast as you are willing to have them ship it out. My friend had his in two days after placing the order.


----------



## eralston (Nov 7, 2009)

I already got a response from three rivers it will be 16 to 18 weeks they do not have any.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow I can't believe it, oh well. You might want to call Great Plains, they are the one's making the Tomahawk for 3 Rivers.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

bw are more expensive arn't they idk


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

go to blackwidow's site and do a test drive. You give a deposit and they send you a bow for a week or so. If you like it you can just keep it or send it back for a full refund. I did one last year and they were great. I liked it so much I ordered a very similar bow yesterday.


micky


----------



## eralston (Nov 7, 2009)

Black widows are with in a hundred dollars of the Tomahawk now so I just ordered a Black widow I have a recurve from them that is great and they said it could be done in 6-9 weeks. So not bad.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Great! You couldn't do this wrong both are great bows.


----------

